# Bank account



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

What do I need to open a bank accoutn in Portugal? - can I open one if I do not have a permanent address there?

Many thanks, TK


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

some banks will allow you to use a uk address, or you can use your lawyer or your estate agents address,


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> some banks will allow you to use a uk address, or you can use your lawyer or your estate agents address,


Thank you for this guidance. Can I use an address of a friend who lives in Portugal local to where I am proposing to move to? On a temporary basis of course.


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Ellen ... we shall see soon!!!

Byeee


----------



## Aces in the Sun (Jun 12, 2008)

*BES 360 Account*



tonyk said:


> Thanks Ellen ... we shall see soon!!!
> 
> Byeee


Have a look at, google, Banco Espirito Santo. They provide a 360 account for english speaking people with a dedicated Gestor who speaks english and can assist you on a one to one basis. Full details on their website, just click on the english flag to change the language. You can open one of these accounts, which is both a current/interest bearing deposit account, with an overseas address. I have one and find it very good. In Albuferia in the Algarve where I have my property they even have a special or dedicated branch for english speaking clients. The bank alos has a branch in London but if your are in Portugal you could call into any Branch and ask to see a BES 360 Gestor


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for this. How great this Forum is to get help on the not so little things. 

Thanks again, Tony.


----------

